# Any artist on here? Want to paint CR1 to a "SRAM Red" style..



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The neon yellow decals on my 2006 Scott CR1 are annoying, and I'm getting a fancy new SRAM kit. Figured I might as well get it painted to match the loud graphics on the SRAM parts. I'm thinking it should be primarily white--with some red & grey mixed in (with similar bold lines & graphics like the parts).

Anyone artistic enough to have an idea what that should look like? My attempts have failed miserably...


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Trade it with a CR1 2007 Team frame*



MarvinK said:


> The neon yellow decals on my 2006 Scott CR1 are annoying, and I'm getting a fancy new SRAM kit. Figured I might as well get it painted to match the loud graphics on the SRAM parts. I'm thinking it should be primarily white--with some red & grey mixed in (with similar bold lines & graphics like the parts).
> 
> Anyone artistic enough to have an idea what that should look like? My attempts have failed miserably...



See if you can trade your frame with the 2007 Team frameset. These have the colors you are looking for (White, some red and nekid carbon).

Joe


----------

